# Mappin & Webb?



## We have all the time

Hi, I'm a fairly new member and was wondering about a watch I just bought for my wife. It was sold as a Mappin & Webb watch, and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about them? (I know Mappin & Webb as a fairly high class Jeweller, but wasn't aware of them making watches themselves).

































(I haven't been able to open it to get a photo of the movement, before anyone asks). It has the Mappin & Webb name etched on the back of the case & stamped on the strap (as well as being on the face of the watch)- on the one hand, I'm curious whether Mappin & Webb did actually manufacture any watches, or whether this is a fake, on the other hand it would strike me as odd to fake a brand that is not necessarily known for its watches? :think:

Anyway, any information would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GinGinD

Mappin and Webb is unlikely to have manufactured it. Generally what you see with a watch like this is a situation where the jeweler is contracting a watchmaker to provide them with watches branded with the jeweler's name. I know you don't want to hear this, but a look inside might give us more info as to who actually made the watch.

Its always possible I'm wrong (just don't tell my husband I said that!), but I doubt it.


Jeannie


----------



## We have all the time

Thanks for that- I don't have a problem with M&W not actually having manufactured it themselves (well, given that the watch claims to be Swiss made & Mappin & Webb are in London, that would have been rather an obvious giveaway...  ) but I was wondering whether they did actually sell any M&W branded watches. (& I don't think I'll be able to get it from my wife to examine it, so opening it up might be difficult...).


----------



## coastcat

It used to be fairly common that a watch manufacturer would create a "house brand" (for lack of a better description) to be sold under the name of a jewelry or department store. It's like a consumer products company repackaging some of its product as store brands.

Why not contact Mappin & Webb to ask about the watch? They might be able to tell you about the movement and history.


----------



## pfrien

I have a Mappin mens stainless steel watch left to me by my English father. I opened the back and was surprised to see an Audemars movement. I think Audemars is quite a good movement. Does anyone have any knowledge of whether or not this helps the value and justifies my servicing the watch. It still works and must be at least 40 years old.


----------



## GinGinD

pfrien said:


> I have a Mappin mens stainless steel watch left to me by my English father. I opened the back and was surprised to see an Audemars movement. I think Audemars is quite a good movement. Does anyone have any knowledge of whether or not this helps the value and justifies my servicing the watch. It still works and must be at least 40 years old.


That's likely a pretty nice movement, yes, but the fact that it belonged to your father is sufficient IMO to justify a service. I adore heirloom watches.

Jeannie


----------



## pfrien

Thanks. I always thought it was a regular watch until I opened the back. It had not been opened in 20 years. I think I will get it serviced. I now need to find a reputable service shop in Toronto.


----------



## GinGinD

My father passed away in 2008. I wear his watch regularly and have it on today in fact.

Jeannie


----------



## Audemars

The fourth and last "sucessor" company of the original Louis Audemars & Cie business of le Brassus, Switzerland was started by my Grandfather in the early 20th Century. It was Louis Audemars & Co of 66 Hatton Garden London.

He and later my father imported watches and watch movements from Switzerland. If the customers required gold cases they imported movements and because of the gold import and hall marking regulations. had cases made in London - usually by the City Watch Case Company. Dials were painted by Mr Waters of Clerkenwell (I used to collect and deliver the pieces to him and to the customers in my school holidays).

My father assembled the watches, dials and cases. The dials were branded with the customers' names or with our company's own logo. 
They had the movements marked with their logo as well which is why you have a M & W (one of their several customers in London) watch with an "Audemars" movement in it.

_Nothing _to do with Audemars-Piguet. AP was co-founded in 1875 by a member of a collateral branch of the family and still flourishes in the same Swiss village.

My father died in 1968 and the company was already defunct. I would date your watch to some time in the 1950s or very early ,60s

See our web site for the full story

Best regards
Paul
Audemars | Louis Audemars & Cie, Master Watchmakers, 1811 - 1885


----------



## pfrien

Paul,

That is a truly fascinating Audemars history and clarifies the origins of my watch. Thank you. I had my fathers Mappins (Audemars) watch completely restored/serviced this year. It is a relatively plain-looking watch but it has much sentimental value. I remember my father wearing it every day through the 1960's and early 70's. I wear it now. It is not gold lustred or studded with jewels, but my father was never into that superficiality. That is why I love this watch - high quality but not flashy and it reminds me of him every time I wind it. 

Regards,

Peter


----------



## Audemars

Thank you for your interest.
There is a very high probability that I actually handled your watch, either taking it for the dial to be painted, delivering it to M & W or just winding it up when my father wanted to regulate it prior to delivery.....
P
Audemars | Louis Audemars & Cie, Master Watchmakers, 1811 - 1885


----------



## Popoki Nui

This is very, very cool.



Audemars said:


> Thank you for your interest.
> There is a very high probability that I actually handled your watch, either taking it for the dial to be painted, delivering it to M & W or just winding it up when my father wanted to regulate it prior to delivery.....
> P
> Audemars | Louis Audemars & Cie, Master Watchmakers, 1811 - 1885


----------



## pfrien

That is quite an amazing anecdote. Thanks. I wish there still was such craftsmanship in the UK. Cheers. P


----------

